# Cloudy Eye



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

My goat has an eye problem. 

Thru the winter, her eye watered on and off. Last Tuesday, she kidded , and now her eye on the out side part is very red (the whites of her eye) and the color part is getting cloudy. 
I have been reading that book Natural Goat Care, the only reference I can find to eye problems is in the worm section. 

I had a problem with Barbed Pole worms last year, and lost a few goats to them. The goat in question did not have a problem. Since the problems with the worms, Spaz (the goat) was wormed 3 times with Safegard, once with Ivermectin, and when those did not work in the other sheep and goats, I went to a natural wormer, which helped some of the other puny looking goats. I wormed Spaz last sept with natural wormer. I got two new goats in Dec and wormed them with a natural wormer for about 15 days and they are doing fine. 

Back to the eye problem, it is almost like the eye has a cloud over it (but off to the side and not in the center like glaucoma) 
The goats get about 1 table spoon of sea kelp daily, free choice to sweet lix goat only block, Redmond's natural salt block, 1 flake of alfalfa hay and all the free choice grass hay that they can eat. about 1 cup of sweet grain . Her coat looks very black and shiny - not dull at all. No snot in the nose, nice milk flow and larger udders.

Anyway......... Anyone know what is wrong with my goats eye? 
Thanks for any help you might be able to give!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Either it is pinkeye or she has gotten something in it...or a laceration....Put on rubber gloves...in case it is pinkeye......humans can get it....look around for anything that isn't suppose to be in there...or if there is a scratch..... ulceration.... also check the 3rd eyelid.... sometimes stickers or other things hide deep in there...

Are there any ulcer type spots anywhere.....it may be where... a foreign object has been there a while .....if it has an ulcer forming...a vet needs to get it out of the eye...if you see an ulcer in the mid eye colored part...then it is most likely pink eye....

To be safe treat for pinkeye....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Saturday I came home from a show and found my wether with a watering eye, squinting, and now it looks cloudy. He opens it more of course when he isn't out of the sun or wind. We have tried to look it over as best as we can and we don't see anything in it. If it is pink eye that is suggested in the last post what do I treat with? I need to go to town this afternoon so I can pick it up when I go. Otherwise I need to get the vet out here and it is $55.00 just for the visit.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for just an irritated eye put triple antibiotic ointment on it (yes the stuff you use for your scrapes). You can also put a wet tea bag on it for up to 20 min 

for pink eye I squirt oxytetracyline (LA 200, Duramycin or Biomycin) into the eye - just enough to coat it. (of course dont use the needle just the syringe).


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Excact same thing with my doe right now....wierd...any other suggestions would be helpful too because my vet cant see her untill Thursday. ugggg


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I ended up calling the vet after all because it was even more cloudy. He stained the eye looking for a scratch or debris. Then he numbed it so he could look under the third eyelid. He didnt see debris but thought it had been scratched. He gave a Banamine injection and gave terramycin 2~4times a day for 4to 7 days. He said anytime there is cloudiness a vet should look at it.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

I used Colloidal silver for my goat with the cloudy eye. I sprayed it in her eye and I put a bunch in her water. I also gave her oil of oregano in a mixture with turmeric and molasses, orally. By day two, the cloud was completely gone. 

After my original post, I looked into her eye and only one side of it was red and blood shot. She had just had her babies , so I thought maybe she injured it while in labor - possibly hit it on the feeder. I also had jusut put down some straw and it irritated me, so I thought maybe it irritated her? I am not sure if it was pink eye, as I give her sea kelp every day and I use sea kelp to get rid of pink eye . 

Anyway...... it was fixed ...... spray with colloidal silver and put some in her water.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I ended up calling the vet after all because it was even more cloudy. He stained the eye looking for a scratch or debris. Then he numbed it so he could look under the third eyelid. He didnt see debris but thought it had been scratched. He gave a Banamine injection and gave terramycin 2~4times a day for 4to 7 days. He said anytime there is cloudiness a vet should look at it.


 Glad you had the vet check the eye....hopefully now... it will improve daily..... :hug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks! It took about a week of meds before it looked better. Now he ia back to his same ornery self, but I love him anyways


----------

